

"Fake Steve Conroy" fesses up: Twitter satire of Australian Communications Minister - danprager
http://www.smh.com.au/news/home/technology/fake-stephen-conroy-outed/2009/03/17/1237054799469.html

======
danprager
In the spirit of FSJ, intended in part to satirize Australian governmental
attempts to increase internet censorship.

Some of the tweets:

"Apparently LOL means 'Laugh Out Loud' and not 'Lots Of Love'. Now I'm going
to have to re-read all those internet comments about me."

"about to board my flight to Melbourne .. nabbed seat 1B! a person in a
wheelchair was going to get it .. lucky IM CONROY! Trump card played!"

"When I Googled for information on how to circumvent surrogacy laws in
Victoria, I bookmarked the results so we could ban the sites later."

"The filter is a community service; it's not just about removing content, we
can also repair content. We can make it truthier."

"I don't think it's unreasonable to compare the National Filter Network to a
cure for Super-AIDS; both of them protect children."

"Dear journalists; please do not continue to report on my enormous penis and
ability to please the ladies. My personal life is off-limits."

"Today I received an I-Phone. The IT people tell me that it is biometrically
activated, but no matter how much I lick it, it won't turn on."

